# Jewelry Box



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

I'm looking to have a Jewelry Box made for my wife for Christmas. Could anyone recommend someone who is reputable? Thanks in advance. please PM me as I don't want my wife to know. lol


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Give out a little more details so we could point you in the best direction.

A standard type. Square, lid and a couple drawers.
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1...0i7i30j0i7i10i30j0i7i5i30j0i10i24.H37PSOyMHlY

Bandsaw box. Those are really cool.
https://www.google.com/search?q=Ban..._rLeAhUHKqwKHaqdDOwQ_AUIDigB&biw=1164&bih=745

One that sits on a table or a full size floor model.
https://www.google.com/search?rlz=1.......1..gws-wiz-img.......0j0i7i30.S0B_Ydz9RMA


----------



## Lilbear21 (Nov 16, 2011)

I apologize, Thank you for your response. I think she would like something like this.
https://www.google.com/search?biw=1...0j0i30j0i24.hvksUVaiyqI#imgrc=4tvAN8uAgrJq3M:


----------

